# Do Men Tip More Than Women?



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Do Men Tip More Than Women?

I'm sure it's just my bad luck that for some reason some ladies think I do not deserve a tip. I've been receiving more tips from male pax than the female riders, My 2018 car is super clean with basic amenities such as water, sanitizer etc. I'm a 4.98 rated driver, always dressed properly. Female pax interrogate more than male pax (I'm sure for security concerns,) I answer politely and honestly, unless it's too personal which rarely happens. Almost always the interrogations turn into pleasant and lengthy conversations. Some even stay a minute or two longer after I checked them out to conclude a conversation. 

An example which doesn't mean much in bigger picture; During the last 5 days (9/19 to 9/23,) I had 7 trips to LAX which is over an hour ride from my work area. 5 Uber and 2 Lyft trips. 4 Male pax and 3 female riders. All 4 male pax tipped nicely but not a penny from the 3 female pax. Again, I give it the benefit of doubt and consider it incidental rather than general rule.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

They seem to tip at the same rate in my market. I will add that it seems I’m more likely to get a tip from a group of female pax going out for a bachelorette party than a group of male pax going out for a bachelor party. Maybe it’s because I’ll throw in an “OMG” when they tell me it’s a bachelorette party.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Do a national study and let us know


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The largest tips I've received are from men 100%. I cant recall the last time a woman left me a big tip tbh.

I've been tipped by men who used uber pool but hardly ever by women.

I think women are more likely to take the time to go back into an app and add a tip after the fact. Probably because they can figure out how and dont give up after a minute.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

yes


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

A while back I picked up a restaurant worker from the back door, employees entrance and exit. The pax was a fairly young Latino man and spoke very little English, I assumed he worked in the kitchen area.

I treated him respectfully as I do treat all my pax but I have a soft spot for hardworking folks. I talked to him with my embarrassing broken Spanish a little bit; things like how was his day and stuff. 

At the end of his $4 and change ride, he stretched a $20 bill to me and pushed it in my hand. I turned on the extra light and showed him the bill and told him it's too much, at the same time I wanted to make sure, he didn't make a mistakes. He was totally sober and just smiled and pushed the 20 back in my hand and kept my hand closed and insisted that I take it. I took it with gratitude and thought about those super rich and entitled arrogant folks living behind gated communities and they act as if they do you favor to be your pax, men, women and couples, they rarely tip.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

Women tip more consistently, men tip bigger. Younger guys are worthless. There is a direct correlation between rating and tipping, the lower rating pretty much guaranteed no tip. (SF market).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

AgentSmith said:


> Women tip more consistently, men tip bigger. Younger guys are worthless. There is a direct correlation between rating and tipping, the lower rating pretty much guaranteed no tip. (SF market).


I cosign this ✅


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Just when I thought young guys were worthless:. Yesterday I gave a ride to a kid who had been at a training session for the local hospital he was starting work at. He sat in the front and we had a nice conversation, including about how out of touch with reality most college kids are. Turns out this kid had never gone to college, but his GF was, and he was just plain working. He grew up in a city an hour away from where I grew up. Very friendly.

At the end he tipped me $7 on a trip that only paid me $7, for a total of $14. Those privileged frat boys have a lot to learn from this hard-working kid.



Tom Oldman said:


> A while back I picked up a restaurant worker from the back door, employees entrance and exit. The pax was a fairly young Latino man and spoke very little English, I assumed he worked in the kitchen area.
> 
> I treated him respectfully as I do treat all my pax but I have a soft spot for hardworking folks. I talked to him with my embarrassing broken Spanish a little bit; things like how was his day and stuff.
> 
> At the end of his $4 and change ride, he stretched a $20 bill to me and pushed it in my hand. I turned on the extra light and showed him the bill and told him it's too much, at the same time I wanted to make sure, he didn't make a mistakes. He was totally sober and just smiled and pushed the 20 back in my hand and kept my hand closed and insisted that I take it. I took it with gratitude and thought about those super rich and entitled arrogant folks living behind gated communities and they act as if they do you favor to be your pax, men, women and couples, they rarely tip.


He could have been the owner, or he could have been a worker. Who knows? Sometimes I think business owners get a rise out of the anonymity and reaction they get from giving someone a big tip. I know I get a rise out of being a humble driver when in fact my day job is very different. It's like being Clark Kent or whatever.

One time I gave a ride to a guy in a ball cap who was grumbling about all the odd jobs he had to do at the restaurant/bar for the last 12 hours, at which point he called it quits and went home. But he did it in a funny way, especially after I thanked him for not being the small group of cackling female smokers that was standing outside the place...he took off on that joke. At the end he gave me a $20 bill and didn't want change. I suspect he was the owner.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just when I thought young guys were worthless:. Yesterday I gave a ride to a kid who had been at a training session for the local hospital he was starting work at. He sat in the front and we had a nice conversation, including about how out of touch with reality most college kids are. Turns out this kid had never gone to college, but his GF was, and he was just plain working. He grew up in a city an hour away from where I grew up. Very friendly.
> 
> At the end he tipped me $7 on a trip that only paid me $7, for a total of $14. Those privileged frat boys have a lot to learn from this hard-working kid.


This reminds me of one of my earlier boyfriends. I was in college and he was working. He would tip a lot. That's because he wasnt good at math so to be on the safe side he tipped high.

He was actually a smart guy. Just math wasnt his thing ?‍♀


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> This reminds me of one of my earlier boyfriends. I was in college and he was working. He would tip a lot. That's because he wasnt good at math so to be on the safe side he tipped high.
> 
> He was actually a smart guy. Just math wasnt his thing ?‍♀


Ya that's a good point. Sometimes when poor-er people tip me I wonder if they know how to manage personal finances. But it's their decision so what the hey.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Do Men Tip More Than Women?
> 
> I'm sure it's just my bad luck that for some reason some ladies think I do not deserve a tip. I've been receiving more tips from male pax than the female riders, My 2018 car is super clean with basic amenities such as water, sanitizer etc. I'm a 4.98 rated driver, always dressed properly. Female pax interrogate more than male pax (I'm sure for security concerns,) I answer politely and honestly, unless it's too personal which rarely happens. Almost always the interrogations turn into pleasant and lengthy conversations. Some even stay a minute or two longer after I checked them out to conclude a conversation.
> 
> An example which doesn't mean much in bigger picture; During the last 5 days (9/19 to 9/23,) I had 7 trips to LAX which is over an hour ride from my work area. 5 Uber and 2 Lyft trips. 4 Male pax and 3 female riders. All 4 male pax tipped nicely but not a penny from the 3 female pax. Again, I give it the benefit of doubt and consider it incidental rather than general rule.


I feel like I get more women on Lyft and a lot of them don't tip. I do well with older women 40+ but it's rare for younger women to tip. I think they just use the service a lot and are broke .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sconnie said:


> They seem to tip at the same rate in my market. I will add that it seems I'm more likely to get a tip from a group of female pax going out for a bachelorette party than a group of male pax going out for a bachelor party. Maybe it's because I'll throw in an "OMG" when they tell me it's a bachelorette party.


THEY ARE just warming up for the male stripper


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> They seem to tip at the same rate in my market. I will add that it seems I'm more likely to get a tip from a group of female pax going out for a bachelorette party than a group of male pax going out for a bachelor party. Maybe it's because I'll throw in an "OMG" when they tell me it's a bachelorette party.


You know women so well ?. Yes just tell us "OMG" and we are puddy in your hands.

Those intelligent men on the other hand know better then to fall for your tricks.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Just last Saturday, I had a young Navy service man, maybe in his mid twenties, clean cut and polite. They don't get paid much,. It was almost 18 minute ride and I got an $8+ tip. Young men do tip.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You know women so well ?. Yes just tell us "OMG" and we are puddy in your hands.
> 
> Those intelligent men on the other hand know better then to fall for your tricks.


OMG! It's really the only thing I say or do differently when I have a party of female pax so I don't know what else it could be. Maybe it's my good looks and charming personality ? A former girlfriend used to say OMG all the time and I guess it rubbed off on me.
I also like to casually say "right meow" and the only pax that have ever actually picked up on it were female.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sconnie said:


> OMG! It's really the only thing I say or do differently when I have a party of female pax so I don't know what else it could be. Maybe it's my good looks and charming personality ? A former girlfriend used to say OMG all the time and I guess it rubbed off on me.
> I also like to casually say "right meow" and the only pax that have ever actually picked up on it were female.


"Right meow" ? ... okay that one gets me ?.

I cant imagine a scenerio where a guy chimes in with a "OMG" and not sounding like their mocking ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't notice a difference between men and women when it comes to tipping. I do notice age. The younger the pax, the less likely they will tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Are you saying the letters, literally "OMG", or are you saying "oh my God"?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> "Right meow" ? ... okay that one gets me ?.
> 
> I cant imagine a scenerio where a guy chimes in with a "OMG" and not sounding like their mocking ?


Definitely not mocking anyone. It's become part of my vocabulary. I try to avoid saying it around guys but it slips out from time to time.



MadTownUberD said:


> Are you saying the letters, literally "OMG", or are you saying "oh my God"?


Literally OMG.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just when I thought young guys were worthless:. Yesterday I gave a ride to a kid who had been at a training session for the local hospital he was starting work at. He sat in the front and we had a nice conversation, including about how out of touch with reality most college kids are. Turns out this kid had never gone to college, but his GF was, and he was just plain working. He grew up in a city an hour away from where I grew up. Very friendly.
> 
> At the end he tipped me $7 on a trip that only paid me $7, for a total of $14. Those privileged frat boys have a lot to learn from this hard-working kid.
> 
> ...


 Had one like that as well... Kid was 18 working on fishing charter boats. He tipped me $15 on a $25. Lives in a really big house with his parents but still works his ass off on a boat from sun up to sun down.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

rman954 said:


> Had one like that as well... Kid was 18 working on fishing charter boats. He tipped me $15 on a $25. Lives in a really big house with his parents but still works his ass off on a boat from sun up to sun down.


Yesterday, I picked up a college kid, a well behaved young man, maybe 20 years old. Pickup up at a car dealership service section and dropped off at an apartment complex. It was a $14 ride with $8 tip. As mentioned before young guys do tip.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Do Men Tip More Than Women?
> 
> I'm sure it's just my bad luck that for some reason some ladies think I do not deserve a tip. I've been receiving more tips from male pax than the female riders, My 2018 car is super clean with basic amenities such as water, sanitizer etc. I'm a 4.98 rated driver, always dressed properly. Female pax interrogate more than male pax (I'm sure for security concerns,) I answer politely and honestly, unless it's too personal which rarely happens. Almost always the interrogations turn into pleasant and lengthy conversations. Some even stay a minute or two longer after I checked them out to conclude a conversation.
> 
> An example which doesn't mean much in bigger picture; During the last 5 days (9/19 to 9/23,) I had 7 trips to LAX which is over an hour ride from my work area. 5 Uber and 2 Lyft trips. 4 Male pax and 3 female riders. All 4 male pax tipped nicely but not a penny from the 3 female pax. Again, I give it the benefit of doubt and consider it incidental rather than general rule.


That's a disappointment the women tipped nothing. They should tip 70% what the men tip.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> That's a disappointment the women tipped nothing. They should tip 70% what the men tip.


Yesterday, I had 14 rides, 8 female pax and 6 male passengers 5 out of 6 men tipped and only 1 woman out of 8 tipped.

I'm keeping a tap now. It's a fact, woman just don't like to tip as men do.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My best pax tip was from a woman. It was $120.

My best UberEATS tip was from a woman. It was $20.

During the daytime, on average I get more tips from women. Usually they are $1-2 tips or 10-25% tips.

During the daytime hours, I also get a lot of good tips from pax over 50 of both genders. $5-10 tips. I very rarely get any tips from a male under the age of 50 during the daytime.

On the other hand, during the drunk hour I've had a lot of very drunk younger guys hand me a $5-$20 bill. I get almost no tips from female passengers once the sun goes down.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Galveston said:


> That's a disappointment the women tipped nothing. They should tip 70% what the men tip.


Why 70%?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why 70%?


Don't you know that Women in USA make approx. %70 of what men make (Glass Ceiling). Therefore, I expect %70 !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TCar said:


> Don't you know that Women in USA make approx. %70 of what men make (Glass Ceiling). Therefore, I expect %70 !


I didnt realize people took the glass ceiling into account when tipping. If I EXPECTED a tip it wouldn't differ based on gender. Just a little strange to me ?‍♀


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Studies suggest that gen-xers are the highest tippers on avg 18%


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> A while back I picked up a restaurant worker from the back door, employees entrance and exit. The pax was a fairly young Latino man and spoke very little English, I assumed he worked in the kitchen area.
> 
> I treated him respectfully as I do treat all my pax but I have a soft spot for hardworking folks. I talked to him with my embarrassing broken Spanish a little bit; things like how was his day and stuff.
> 
> At the end of his $4 and change ride, he stretched a $20 bill to me and pushed it in my hand. I turned on the extra light and showed him the bill and told him it's too much, at the same time I wanted to make sure, he didn't make a mistakes. He was totally sober and just smiled and pushed the 20 back in my hand and kept my hand closed and insisted that I take it. I took it with gratitude and thought about those super rich and entitled arrogant folks living behind gated communities and they act as if they do you favor to be your pax, men, women and couples, they rarely tip.


I have a similar story, the guy barely spoke English, he tipped $20 biggest to date, the only difference was that he was a pimp and i got his girls to the hotel in no time. Lol


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Do you give off gay vibes?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Do Men Tip More Than Women?
> 
> I'm sure it's just my bad luck that for some reason some ladies think I do not deserve a tip. I've been receiving more tips from male pax than the female riders, My 2018 car is super clean with basic amenities such as water, sanitizer etc. I'm a 4.98 rated driver, always dressed properly. Female pax interrogate more than male pax (I'm sure for security concerns,) I answer politely and honestly, unless it's too personal which rarely happens. Almost always the interrogations turn into pleasant and lengthy conversations. Some even stay a minute or two longer after I checked them out to conclude a conversation.
> 
> An example which doesn't mean much in bigger picture; During the last 5 days (9/19 to 9/23,) I had 7 trips to LAX which is over an hour ride from my work area. 5 Uber and 2 Lyft trips. 4 Male pax and 3 female riders. All 4 male pax tipped nicely but not a penny from the 3 female pax. Again, I give it the benefit of doubt and consider it incidental rather than general rule.


Yes. Women are cheap. They love getting $12 drinks and dinner for free, but they hate losing $3.

Strippers and female service workers are the worst tippers.



tmart said:


> Studies suggest that gen-xers are the highest tippers on avg 18%


That's probably because the majority of Gen X have worked in the service industry. Gen X also has a healthy lack of love for money.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

tmart said:


> Studies suggest that gen-xers are the highest tippers on avg 18%


Statistically people in Illinois tip more often than any other state, weird but true.


----------



## 38Super (Oct 4, 2019)

In my experience men generally, tip better and more often than women. If women tip the are generally older 40+. Young people in general, don't tip regardless of sex. If they do its men. Women are the cheapest creatures on earth. I generally get a tip 5-10% of the time. When I was doing it part-time I was around 20%


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If you've ever done delivery, you have absolutely feared the wife or girlfriend coming to the door to pick up the food. The chance of being handed a tip goes down dramatically.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

A PAX got in and told me how he was a bartender ...we talked about tips and how he had me covered with a $5 in his pocket. Handed me the bills, I put them in the center console and went on about my night. When I pulled them out, he had handed me 5 bills allright…..4 $1 bills and 1 $5 bill.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cabledawg said:


> A PAX got in and told me how he was a bartender ...we talked about tips and how he had me covered with a $5 in his pocket. Handed me the bills, I put them in the center console and went on about my night. When I pulled them out, he had handed me 5 bills allright&#8230;..4 $1 bills and 1 $5 bill.


The generosity just makes you feel good. Like someone cares about you. And likewise, the tipper gets a little rise out of making your day special. It's cool. We should all do that to each other.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, and it's not even close.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> The generosity just makes you feel good. Like someone cares about you. And likewise, the tipper gets a little rise out of making your day special. It's cool. We should all do that to each other.


I think he did it by accident, but I like to think your explanation is the truth.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It really depends on the bkgd, situation, etc.

I had a boss. I wrote about him before. Took me to Vegas and gave me half his winnings (a couple grand) and put me up in a nice hotel and everything. Never even gave him a hug or a peck on the cheek.

but man he sucked at tipping/gratuity.

he was also weird in that during valentines, Christmas, Easter, whatever Hallmark holiday, he would give me pocket money ($100) to buy myself a gift.

but he sucked at tipping.

for Lunch, he would always pay and I didn’t realize how bad he tipped until the waitress at a regular joint gave us the bill and a “tipping card”. From there on I made sure to take care of the bill (his money still of course) and tipped cash 20% minimum, usually more like 30-40%.

once, he made me sooooooo mad because he held a conference (doctor) and took way too effing long with the attendees... like an hour plus... even though we still had patients to see later in the afternoon.

so he gave me a wad of cash to pick up lunch. I picked up lunch for him, me, and the security guard up front (450 Sutter) and I tipped the to go folks 50%.

so it really depends.

I always tip well but that’s because I’ve been around shietty tippers (one friend who I don’t hang with much anymore but unfortunately I can’t drop her as she’s part of the group once wanted to tip one penny at a pizza parlor we were at because of “shietty” service—it really wasn’t).

and I know that it evens out for those who are cheap too tip decent.

I am however, guilty of not tipping bartenders that mix free drinks for me to try. It’s kind of awkward for me, because the first time I tried it they’re like no, you don’t have to tip. Interestingly enough once I get to know the service people well enough and they hook it up like we’re buddies... they don’t want tips. I instead bring them food/stuff from travels.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm tipped a lot, but my tips are equally given by both women and men. I'm out there trying to make money, not become someone's girlfriend. Pax recognize and respect that.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Yes, and it's not even close.


Why do you think the women arent tipping you?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Why do you think the women arent tipping you?


Cause I'm the jerk that won't listen to their shit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Cause I'm the jerk


Not even sure how to respond to this ?.

But I think I FIFY.

Maybe if you treat them like you would a man. You'll see more money in your pocket. Just a thought ?‍♀


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I assert dominance onto other males unless they are way more alpha or gay [ the gays thinking hitting on them sometimes, so I chill out]


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> I assert dominance onto other males unless they are way more alpha or gay [ the gays thinking hitting on them sometimes, so I chill out]


So what do you do to show your dominance over men?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I would say a finger in their u know what but that's apparently inappropriate.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

When I sold Boy Scout Popcorn and other Boy Scout Certified Crap in front of a store I noticed that the males purchased from me more. Then I switched to selling in front of the USPS Post Office and the men continued to purchase from me at the same rate but the non-males also started purchasing way more. I realized that the non-males want to burn through cash in the store when in front of a store but there’s nothing to buy inside of a post office except for stamps so they are in a different frame of mind.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm tipped a lot, but my tips are equally given by both women and men. I'm out there trying to make money, not become someone's girlfriend. Pax recognize and respect that.
> 
> View attachment 366415


You probably get more tips than anyone here. You have the advantage of being a talking honey badger that can drive a car. Something you don't see everyday.

As for the original question, Id say its pretty even for me as well.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> You probably get more tips than anyone here. You have the advantage of being a talking honey badger that can drive a car. Something you don't see everyday.
> 
> As for the original question, Id say its pretty even for me.


Your profile picture makes me mad


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Your profile picture makes me mad


You dont like Ozzy?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> You dont like Ozzy?


I do like Ozzy but I thought that pic was you


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I do like Ozzy but I thought that pic was you


Haha its mid 80s Ozzy.

You're not the first person to mention it. I was told by someone who will remain anonymous that I should use one of me holding a fish. Now that I've had 2 different mentions of the ozzy pic I may just have to keep it.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

A few types of women tip:

1)Waitresses
2)Grandmas
3)Business professionals
4)Women on dates where he’s buying dinner and they are paying for the Lyft


** being a woman is more expensive. They have to get their hair did, waxes , make up, clothes blah blah blah.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> Haha its mid 80s Ozzy. You're not the first person to mention it. I was told by someone who will remain anonymous that I should use one of me holding a fish. Now that I've had 2 different mentions of the ozzy pic I may just have to keep it.


There's a homeless guy in our forum that bit the head off a fish for us. He swallowed the head but gave the body to another homeless father and son whom used the fraction of a fish for bait to catch more larger fish. That was nice of him.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> There's a homeless guy in our forum that bit the head off a fish for us. He swallowed the head but gave the body to another homeless father and son whom used the fraction of a fish for bait to catch more larger fish. That was nice of him.


I once swallowed a pint of raw clams and mackerel chunks (bait) on a fishing head boat. It was during my younger wilder days. It started with the guy next to me betting me $25 that I wouldn't eat a small pile of mackerel. The action grew and I wound up downing a pint of bait for $175. This was a night bluefish trip so pretty much everyone on the boat except the captain and the mates were intoxicated, including me. The whole boat was chanting my name. I did it and didn't even puke.

Wait I just caught the fact the homeless guy is in the forum. hahahaha


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mch said:


> I once swallowed a pint of raw clams and mackerel chunks (bait) on a fishing head boat. It was during my younger wilder days. It started with the guy next to me betting me $25 that I wouldn't eat a small pile of mackerel. The action grew and I wound up downing a pint of bait for $175. This was a night bluefish trip so pretty much everyone on the boat except the captain and the mates were intoxicated, including me. The whole boat was chanting my name. I did it and didn't even puke.
> 
> Wait I just caught the fact the homeless guy is in the forum. hahahaha


Haha you're freakin hilarious. It started with us making bets as well.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> You probably get more tips than anyone here. You have the advantage of being a talking honey badger that can drive a car. Something you don't see everyday.
> 
> As for the original question, Id say its pretty even for me as well.












"Are you going to tip?........ Huh?!.....Huh?!"


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> This reminds me of one of my earlier boyfriends. I was in college and he was working. He would tip a lot. That's because he wasnt good at math so to be on the safe side he tipped high.
> 
> He was actually a smart guy. Just math wasnt his thing ?‍♀


Maybe he just didn't want to appear as a cheapskate in front of you. I hate tipping, but I do so when taking a woman out (at least in the USA, where it's ingrained into the culture), especially if the gal was a waitress at one time.


----------

